# LED's with gold?



## ttutone1 (Sep 28, 2013)

These came out of a land line business phone.
If you look really close at what I think is an LED you can see what looks like a gold wire inside with some gold around the outside. (I did the best I could with taking the picture with my camera phone and little hand microscope :roll: )
They are inside a kind of plastic resin.
How would you go about processing these?
Would you put them in with your flatpacks to be pyrolyzed?


----------



## ttutone1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wait a minute... 
I believe I just found the answer here.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=14468&p=151465&hilit=leds#p151465
The search won't bring up anything with "LED" but I searched for "LEDs" and I think I found the answer.


----------



## niteliteone (Sep 28, 2013)

Are you using the "Forum" search in the upper right corner or the "Google" Custom search bar across the top of the thread ???
I find the "Google" custom search works much better for my needs.


----------



## etack (Sep 28, 2013)

niteliteone said:


> Are you using the "Forum" search in the upper right corner or the "Google" Custom search bar across the top of the thread ???
> I find the "Google" custom search works much better for my needs.



Where is this? I only see it on the login page. 

I use chrome as a browser.

This is a source of problems when the forum looks different to different people depending on the browser that on uses. This is too useful of a tool not to have everywhere.

Eric


----------



## Magiskt (Sep 28, 2013)

Its on every single page for me but i use Mozilla Firefox.

Seems maybe a problem for chrome users, we could just ban chrome since banning stuff is fun.


----------



## chlaurite (Sep 28, 2013)

Strange, I use Firefox, and also don't see it.

But as a tip, you can go directly to Google and still search _any_ website you like, by searching for (as an example):
site:goldrefiningforum.com plastic dissolve

You can use all your normal Google tricks, and just make sure to stick that "site:goldrefiningforum.com" somewhere in the query.

Note that if you try to adapt that to other sites, you might find that Google calls it something different than you normally do - .com vs .org vs .net, or whether to use the base name ("goldrefiningforum") or include www or some other subdomain name (like "forum.whatever.com"), etc.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 28, 2013)

etack said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using the "Forum" search in the upper right corner or the "Google" Custom search bar across the top of the thread ???
> ...


I believe it has to do with the "board style" you choose in the Board Preferences section of the User Control Panel. I'm using subsilver2 and it is not available in that style. I seem to remember that when the Google search was added that it wasn't available in subsilver2.

Dave


----------



## ttutone1 (Sep 28, 2013)

CA Gen2 Is The Only Board Style That Has The Google Search.


> Are you using the "Forum" search in the upper right corner or the "Google" Custom search bar across the top of the thread ???
> I find the "Google" custom search works much better for my needs.



thanks. Good tip


----------



## galenrog (Sep 28, 2013)

I have both search functions available on Firefox, explorer, safari (iphone4), and on my wife's Kindle.

Yes, some types of LEDs from some manufacturers do have gold internal wires.


----------

